# Lelit Bianca - heating question



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I was reading the other day that the ECM/Profitec Synchronika / 600 don't now allow you to engage both boilers at once - (presumably some EU energy directive) and I wondered if the Lelit Bianca was the same?

The Bianca seems like a good value alternative to the the other usual suspects and the thought of a rotary pump again (despite how quiet the MaraX is for a vibe pump) is appealing.

Not to mention the greater steam consistency too...

Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

itguy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I was reading the other day that the ECM/Profitec Synchronika / 600 don't now allow you to engage both boilers at once - (presumably some EU energy directive) and I wondered if the Lelit Bianca was the same?
> 
> ...


 @Mrboots2u has a Bianca and rates it. For what's worth, Lelit uses the LCC which offers more control over the machine, so maybe they don't simply do a binary switch of on/off like the Profitec/ECM (i.e.: when brew boiler is on, steam boiler is off etc). For instance, on my little Elizabeth, it's only rated at 1300W or thereabouts, and the heating elements are 1W+ in each boiler. I never had issues, despite the size of the boilers. so it might be that Lelit is more innovative and manages the heating of the boilers far better than most. Having owned a Pro-700 before and really rating it, if it was me, *today, *if I had to choose my next dual boiler machine at that category, the Bianca would be the one for sure. It has more features (LCC, paddle, fast heat up time as it heats up the group to 120C or so at startup and then cools down, it's compact, you can change the position of the tank, very good value for money), etc, etc.

Now... if they could do a solenoid operated group, like the Minima, on the Bianca... That would be the perfect machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

itguy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I was reading the other day that the ECM/Profitec Synchronika / 600 don't now allow you to engage both boilers at once - (presumably some EU energy directive) and I wondered if the Lelit Bianca was the same?
> 
> ...


 I can't compare the bianca to an ecm machine , but I like mine, it has some great little nice touches ( good tamper , moveable water tank , level spouted pf )

The paddle is easy to use and really repeatable , flow profiling is as easy or as simple as you want to make it.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Sounds good. I have a bit of a plan in my head around using my MaraX (when I get it back) until late summer/autumn and then moving it on and getting a DB again. The Bianca does look like a really likely candidate...


----------

